# Chin Ups



## ASHOP (Dec 19, 2007)

I love these! Did 10 sets yesterday.
Who else like these?


----------



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Dec 19, 2007)

i like to finish off a hard workout with a few sets. 

Do you prefer overhand or underhand grip?


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 21, 2007)

xxxcaptjackxxx said:
			
		

> i like to finish off a hard workout with a few sets.
> 
> Do you prefer overhand or underhand grip?




I've being doing overhand grip. My lat development has increased nicely since adding chins.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been doing alsorts of chin ups recently. I like overhand wide grip at the start of my back workout.


----------



## body122506 (Mar 19, 2008)

I prefer to do overhand grip.

Doing these at the end of my workout seems to help give my muscle an extra little boost.  It seems more bigger than normal after the final set of chin ups.


----------



## kaju (Mar 20, 2008)

I always do behind the neck pull ups with over hand grip wide grip. it hits the lats better I think. Ill do three or four sets. then three or four sets of over hand grip regular chin ups wide grip then three or four narrow (shoulder width) grip underhand grip. my favorite is behind the neck.


----------



## body122506 (May 10, 2008)

I prefer the overhand grip.  it just feels a lot more natural to me.


----------

